# Zombie Clowns and Werewolves



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Two tracks I mixed this year for 2 haunts.
The first was made for a dark maze filled with undead Zombie Clowns. They didn't want music, just something fun to listen to while lost in a black maze. Here it is. Feel free to use it if you like:
Time 6:24 

http://www.terrorhaute.com/zombieclowns.mp3

Second is for an outdoor scavenger hunt with a werewolf theme. They will be blasting this in the woods at night with a huge sub added so I used a lot of bass in this. Not all of the sounds are what I would have chosen to add. They insisted I use a really bad version of the wolf howl from American Werewolf but there are some good sounds here. This is pretty long so don't freak if you don't download it in 10 seconds. 
Time 47:06

http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolfscreams.mp3

Hope you like them.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for the share, I L O V E da clown one !!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Dark Lord, always nice to hear feedback.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Since many of you may only want small bits of the werewolves and may not have the time or ability to cut it down, here are some more manageable bits.

Track 1 - The pack makes its first kill
http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolf1.mp3

Track 2 - Alpha male
http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolf2.mp3

Track 3 - The second kill
http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolf3.mp3

Track 4 - Cat and mouse
http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolf4.mp3

Track 5 - Hear me roar
http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolf5.mp3

Track 6 - Challenge for supremacy
http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolf6.mp3

Track 7 - Rise of the full moon
http://www.terrorhaute.com/werewolf7.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx, was planning on doing just this, ya saved me time ! There seemed to be 1 or 2 wolf ones that could be also used for a MIB.


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks soo much for sharing I was laughing out loud at the clown one, well done! Happy Halloween to you and yours!


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

many thanks for these cool noises. i wil be using some of them for my werewolf breaking out of a box/crate.

excellant work.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The clown one is amazing! I'll have to add it to my mix this year. Fantastic!


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Good job!*

Love the Zombie Clown one!
Good Job!


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a maze, I'll have clowns,You just made my night!!!!!


----------

